# Russian Tortoise eggs, when do they hatch?



## joe1597 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi, I've got 2 Russian Tortoise eggs in an incubator at 30 degrees C / 86 degrees F.
They were laid 25th May so today is day 56 but no hatchlings yet. 
When should they be hatching, they do look bigger than from when they were laid so I think they are fertile.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jul 21, 2014)

Anywhere from 60 to 80 days. My last clutch hatched 68-73 days. at 87 degrees. Hope that was helpful!


----------



## Wanda (Jul 21, 2014)

Mine were incubated at 30 c too and pipped at day 60 - 62. Good luck!


----------



## joe1597 (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jul 21, 2014)

A few months. Good luck with them!


----------



## tortdad (Jul 21, 2014)

Your almost there!


----------



## tortdad (Jul 21, 2014)

* You're


----------



## joe1597 (Jul 23, 2014)

One of the eggs smells a little and looks like it has a very thin cut along one side but it has some yellow stuff coming out. Has it died?
I've attached some photos.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jul 23, 2014)

If it smells bad it's probably no good. I would remove it from the others and maybe give it a little more time. If the smell gets worse - it's no good. Sorry.


----------



## joe1597 (Jul 24, 2014)

I removed it yesterday because I was looking online and heard of eggs exploding or something. I'm going to cut it open when I get home but hopefully the other egg is find and hatches soon.


----------



## joe1597 (Jul 24, 2014)

I just opened it up and it just had yellow stuff inside. So I think it was probably an infertile egg because it had looked yellow when ever I had candled it. The other egg still looks good and does look bigger than from when it was laid.


----------



## joe1597 (Aug 7, 2014)

It's day 74 but it's still not hatched, should I be worried?


----------



## annastortoise (Aug 10, 2014)

Good luck with your egg!! I hope it hatches soon, and when it does, please post pics!!


----------



## Tom (Aug 10, 2014)

joe1597 said:


> It's day 74 but it's still not hatched, should I be worried?




It might not be fertile, but give it a chance anyway. Have you candled this one? Just let it keep incubating until it pops or gets stinky.

Often first clutches are infertile. If these eggs don't tun out, try again with the next batch.


----------



## joe1597 (Aug 13, 2014)

I'll definitely leave it in until it hatches or moulds. I have candled it but I couldn't really tell but it did look red though. Ill candle it again tonight and take photos


----------



## joe1597 (Aug 13, 2014)

I candled it.


However it smells a little and it looks like there is a slit underneath the egg, what should I do?


----------



## joe1597 (Aug 13, 2014)

There was yellow stuff underneath it btw causing vermiculite to stick to the egg, so does it look like there is no baby?


----------

